# CC67 is Back!....kinda.



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Im back!*

Well, I haven't been on in *many* months. We had a baby as some of you know so I have been super busy. I still am pretty busy, but I will try to get on here more.
I've been getting back into the Halloween spirit lately too because the wife and I are looking to buy a home and the only thing I have been thinking about is what the place will look like come October. lol
Were moving to the east in Ontario Canada where lots of homes look similar to this:








*or*









So they make great trick or treat neighborhoods!!
Anyways, I'm gonna try to be around more so look forward to gettn back in the chat. :jol: Talk to u spooks soon I hope!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic! Keep us posted


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good to hear from you. I hope things with the family are going well. Congrats on deciding to buy a house! It's a real chore, but totally worth it. Hope to hear more from you soon.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good to hear from you again..
Good Luck with the your new house search.
I like that second pic ..looks like a nice porch for set up and 2 spooky windows area way up top are cool.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I missed you! Both houses look totaly hauntable. I love areas like that. Drop back in here once in awhile to let us know what is going on.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Congrats on the baby and best wishes on the new home. Glad u surfaced here again. We all missed ya!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hiya cc congrads to you & wife-glad your back,and lots of luck with the house


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome back, looks like things are going real well for you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Family comes first...then again...we consider you family!  welcome back and congrats on considering a home!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad to see you back around again! I missed ya!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey thanks guys!
You're making me feel all warm and squishy!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Heavy on the squishy.....

Welcome back, cheetah.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WELCOME BACK CC!!!!! ((((HUGZ)))) so where's the new pics of the baby?!?! Glad your back!!!! Hope the family is doing well!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh boy, just wait till those leaves turn fancy colours and get all crunchy...the haunt potential is great!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

i know i cant wait!!

And pics? Umm Ill post some in the pics page soon!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Two great houses to pick from. Congrats on family life tooo. Glad to have you back.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats on your new little haunter! And buying a house, too....can't beat that. Both of the houses look like they have great haunting potential, but I'm sure that whatever you buy will look great for you on Halloween (especially because it's your own). Best of luck to you, with baby and house!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats on the Baby.... By the way what did u have?? Ghoul or Boo? Goodluck on the house hunting..Both of the pics look like they would be fun to decorate..Oh yeah..welcome back!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

VELCOME BACK!!!! YOU WERE MISSED!!!!! Glad to see you will try to come back. :> Like Sickie said, your family!  Congrats on your new little haunter and on buying your first home. Can't wait to see what ya do with the place! :devil: heehehehe


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

So glad to see you back! It sounds like things are going well for you and your family. Congrats on the baby.


----------

